
The Voter Fraud Commission Wants Your Data; Experts Say They Can’t Keep It Safe - hodgesmr
https://www.propublica.org/article/crosscheck-the-voter-fraud-commission-wants-your-data-keep-it-safe
======
mrguyorama
Why are we doing this? Why are we wasting money on something whose sole
purpose is to save face for a thin-skinned demagogue who can't stand being
unpopular? He successfully played the American game of Electoral College to
win his position, but is butthurt because more people voted against him. He
waffles back and forth from one tweet to the next, and often they don't even
have a shred of truth, so why is he even legally allowed to pursue this?

He has actual problems he could be trying to solve, or he could be pushing his
and his follower's agenda, but instead he is burning the American taxpayer's
money trying to substantiate a false claim made by a random twitter user with
zero evidence, and for what? Simply to buoy his ego, or even worse, to try and
rustle up more rhetoric for a new age of Jim Crow laws, laws proven to
adversely affect Non-Republican voting groups. Nevermind the fact that it's
totally possible to create voter ID laws that DON'T discriminate, if you are
willing to piss off many Libertarians who don't want a National ID card.

